# Xcode et Mac App Store = Problème



## Akiro (1 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
voilà j'avais installé il y a quelque temps Xcode via le Mac App Store. Le truc c'est que je viens remarquer un petit problème : on dirait que le Mac App Store ne se "souvient" pas que j'ai installé Xcode, et par conséquent, il ne me propose plus les mises à jours (mon Xcode est en 4.1 alors que la dernière version est 4.3).
Du coup je me suis dis que j'allais désinstaller mon Xcode et le réinstaller une nouvelle fois via le Mac App Store. J'ai voulu faire ça propre en utilisant AppCleaner mais il ne trouvait pas Xcode. Après une petite recherche Xcode se trouve dans /Developer/Application.
Du coup vous me conseillez pour le désinstaller de faire comment ? Je supprime tout le dossier Developper ? Je réinstalle Xcode directement, via le Mac App Store, par dessus l'ancien ? Ou sinon y'a-t-il un moyen pour que le Store se souviennent que j'ai téléchargé Xcode ?
Je précise que je suis en 10.7.4
Merci


----------



## Larme (1 Juin 2012)

Télécharge _XCode_ depuis l'_AppStore_.
Lors de l'installation, il te demandera si tu veux effacer l'ancienne version. Je conseille. J'ai voulu garder l'ancienne, mais elle buggue maintenant...

Il me semble que l'absence de MàJ auto vient du fait qu'_XCode_ s'installe dorénavant dans _/Applications_ et non plus dans _/Developpers_.


----------



## Akiro (1 Juin 2012)

Je viens de lancer le téléchargement via le Mac App Store, il ne m'a pas proposé de supprimer l'ancienne version mais je pense qu'il est plus ou moins en train de la remplacer par la nouvelle (il y a maintenant la barre de progression du téléchargement sur l'icône de mon ancien Xcode, comme si je faisais une Maj).
Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Larme (1 Juin 2012)

En fait, il se télécharge, puis s'installe...


----------



## Akiro (1 Juin 2012)

Oui je suis au courant, j'ai dû mal m'exprimer ^^'

Edit : en fait je n'avais pas vu que tu as précisé "lors de l'installation" autant pour moi...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h36 ----------

Donc ça ne m'a pas demandé de supprimer l'ancien lors de l'installation, je l'ai donc supprimé manuellement. Le nouveau se trouve bien dans le dossier Applications. Néanmoins j'ai remarqué que certains fichiers du dossier /Developer/Applications n'ont pas été maj comme Quartz Composer et Dashcode par exemple : je sais pas si c'est normal.
En tout cas maintenant j'ai un Xcode à jour et qui marche, problème résolu. Merci


----------

